
Quickstep – High performance open source SQL engine - hdesh
http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/
======
hdesh
We are an Apache incubating project, that started in University of Wisconsin -
Madison. We just had our first release! Check out
[http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/release/](http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/release/)
Our dev email list: dev@quickstep.incubator.apache.org

Please feel free to ask if you have questions!

~~~
tycho01
I'd be interested to ask, since this project identifies as distinguishing
itself in terms of performance, would you have any benchmarks on how it fits
in with some of its peers?

I saw it also supports both row-oriented and columnar modes. Does that mean
this is meant both as a transactional and as an analytics-oriented database?

~~~
hdesh
Thanks for your interest! Our current focus is analytical workloads. We are
working in publishing a paper describing the benchmark results. Stay tuned!
Quick answer is that we are often 10X faster than PostgreSQL, Spark, and other
systems.

If you are interested in knowing more about the storage formats, I would
encourage you to read a new blog post about it -
[http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/guides/2017/03/30/stor...](http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/guides/2017/03/30/storage-
formats-quickstep.html)

